# i say you can clone an autoflowering plant with success



## tokezalot420 (Oct 23, 2008)

i have a strain i believe is autoflowering and i have cloned it twice and i got it in clone form .. dude told me that it starts flowering on its own i like bullshit . now those 2 clones are budding have pics and pics of clones i took from them you will have to look at my photo galarys or other thread for pics


----------



## tokezalot420 (Oct 23, 2008)

the trick to it is plant in really big containers like 5 or 8 gallon and the little clones explode into full size plants its nice because i am still vegging ak48 plant but i might change to 12 hour cycle in a while to sex it or i might just make my closet into 12 hr cycle to sex it


----------



## tokezalot420 (Oct 24, 2008)

anyone else had ne luck with cloneing autflowering plants?


----------



## BigBudBalls (Oct 24, 2008)

tokezalot420 said:


> the trick to it is plant in really big containers like 5 or 8 gallon and the little clones explode into full size plants its nice because i am still vegging ak48 plant but i might change to 12 hour cycle in a while to sex it or i might just make my closet into 12 hr cycle to sex it



Doesn't *need* 12/12 to flower. Will flower on 24/0.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 24, 2008)

ya i had a plant that used to do that and it didnt last too long in my herem


----------



## ontariogrower (Oct 24, 2008)

theres no argument tat you can clone a autoflower the problem is if you have a true autoflower it will bud at the same mother


----------



## NotMine (Oct 25, 2008)

its quicker to grow from seed thats the whole point yes it will flower at the same time as the mother you waste time trying to grow roots and the longer light period gives buds more time to grow than non auto flowering strains why waste your time


----------



## tokezalot420 (Oct 25, 2008)

because i got the clones for free and it was pretty good smoke i may just end up crossing the ak48 if its a male with one of the clones from the unknown auto flower strain .. its still on 19 hours so i havnt had a chance to sex the ak48 if shes a female even better put her back into veg and clone the shit out of it ,, i found with the autoflowering strain that it does start flower same time mom does but when you clone it and put in in soil it trys to veg a little to recover growing roots and all that and when put in big containers they seem to get taller and end up like full size small plants yeilding up to 3 ounces or at least my friend did. i haven't harvested this strain yet .. i do like that i can still veg my other plant while the 2 just bud .. and what are the chances that the baby from the 2 plants(ak48 non auto flowering and unknown auto flowering strain) will be autoflowering.. does it matter if the father pollen is non autoflowering .. well maybe i better hope for a girl and clone that.. and thanks to all who have given imput


----------



## tokezalot420 (Oct 25, 2008)

heres a link to my other thread with some pics .i will keep updating it till harvest hopefully if i don't forget as long as people keep giving input on threads https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/117154-can-u-cloan-autoflowering-strain.html


----------



## floydfanx6 (Dec 22, 2008)

dude yr freind is a liar,,he doesnt have autos,,and its not an auto,,an auto finished from 8-10 weeks from seed to harvest thats wht an auto does,,and it flowers under any light schedule whatsover,,so yeah
Zzzzz


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 22, 2008)

No autoflower plant needs a 5-8 gallon container they can't ever grow big enough to use them. And I still don't believe you are cloning an autoflower plant. How big are you saying the plant can get in a 5-8 gallon container? If it is an autoflower it doesn't even need a gallon because it can't put out much more than a z and they never get big.

I bet you and your buddy are mistaking preflowers for autoflowering.


----------



## tokezalot420 (Jan 7, 2009)

some before and after pics the smaller plant is a clone from the larger one in the first pics plants where still in 18 hour period 






















the mother is almost done hard to tell from pics but its super crystaly the baby has at leaste another month because i pollenated it and want some good seeds ..here are some other new pics of the mother plant


----------



## audiogodz (Aug 19, 2009)

well how early did you take a cutting from your mother? Cuz I just got auto seeds and dont want to have to continuously pollenate plants and save seeds etc.... cloning would be much more effecient


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 19, 2009)

Not all autoflowering strains are as fast as LowRyders.. There are some Canadian autoflowering strains, that will flower under any light, but take maybe 14-16weeks..


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 19, 2009)

ontariogrower said:


> theres no argument tat you can clone a autoflower the problem is if you have a true autoflower it will bud at the same mother


the other day some one was questioning if you could clone autoflwer strains like lowryder. someone said no, but im pretty sure you can clone ANY plant marijuana, autoflower, tomatoes anything


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 19, 2009)

The question is whether or not its pointless, not whether or not it will root..


----------



## audiogodz (Aug 19, 2009)

well the two starins I have are mighty mite and skunk both Canadian.


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 19, 2009)

Mighty Mite is a pretty quick auto IIRC.. ~10weeks like Lowryder based ones..
Which skunk do you have, and how would you grade those??


----------



## satch (Aug 19, 2009)

The third pic down looks like it's in the process of revegging


----------



## Johnboh (Aug 26, 2009)

I imagine it would be a huge waste of time, but couldnt you clone an auto flower (rudy) using tissue culture practices.

I imagine that just using rudy seeds would be the way to go over tissue culture

Plant tissue culture relies on the fact that many plant cells have the ability to regenerate a whole plant (totipotency). Single cells, plant cells without cell walls (protoplasts), pieces of leaves, or (less commonly) roots can often be used to generate a new plant on culture media given the required nutrients and plant hormones.
*Contents*

[hide]


1 Techniques
2 Choice of explant
3 Applications
4 Laboratories
 
*[edit] Techniques*

Modern plant tissue culture is performed under aseptic conditions under filtered air. Living plant materials from the environment are naturally contaminated on their surfaces (and sometimes interiors) with microorganisms, so surface sterilization of starting materials (explants) in chemical solutions (usually alcohol or bleach) is required. Mercuric chloride is seldom used as a plant sterilant today, as it is dangerous to use, and is difficult to dispose of. Explants are then usually placed on the surface of a solid culture medium, but are sometimes placed directly into a liquid medium, particularly when cell suspension cultures are desired. Solid and liquid media are generally composed of inorganic salts plus a few organic nutrients, vitamins and plant hormones. Solid media are prepared from liquid media with the addition of a gelling agent, usually purified agar.
 In-vitro tissue culture potato explants


The composition of the medium, particularly the plant hormones and the nitrogen source (nitrate versus ammonium salts or amino acids) have profound effects on the morphology of the tissues that grow from the initial explant. For example, an excess of auxin will often result in a proliferation of roots, while an excess of cytokinin may yield shoots. A balance of both auxin and cytokinin will often produce an unorganised growth of cells, or callus, but the morphology of the outgrowth will depend on the plant species as well as the medium composition. As cultures grow, pieces are typically sliced off and transferred to new media (subcultured) to allow for growth or to alter the morphology of the culture. The skill and experience of the tissue culturist are important in judging which pieces to culture and which to discard.
As shoots emerge from a culture, they may be sliced off and rooted with auxin to produce plantlets which, when mature, can be transferred to potting soil for further growth in the greenhouse as normal plants.

*[edit] Choice of explant*

The tissue obtained from the plant to culture is called an explant. Based on work with certain model systems, particularly tobacco, it has often been claimed that a totipotent explant can be grown from any part of the plant. However, this concept has been vitiated in practice. In many species explants of various organs vary in their rates of growth and regeneration, while some do not grow at all. The choice of explant material also determines if the plantlets developed via tissue culture are haploid or diploid. Also the risk of microbial contamination is increased with inappropriate explants. Thus it is very important that an appropriate choice of explant be made prior to tissue culture.
The specific differences in the regeneration potential of different organs and explants have various explanations. The significant factors include differences in the stage of the cells in the cell cycle, the availability of or ability to transport endogenous growth regulators, and the metabolic capabilities of the cells. The most commonly used tissue explants are the meristematic ends of the plants like the stem tip, auxiliary bud tip and root tip. These tissues have high rates of cell division and either concentrate or produce required growth regulating substances including auxins and cytokinins.
Some explants, like the root tip, are hard to isolate and are contaminated with soil microflora that become problematic during the tissue culture process. Certain soil microflora can form tight associations with the root systems, or even grow within the root. Soil particles bound to roots are difficult to remove without injury to the roots that then allows microbial attack. These associated microflora will generally overgrow the tissue culture medium before there is significant growth of plant tissue.
Aerial (above soil) explants are also rich in undesirable microflora. However, they are more easily removed from the explant by gentle rinsing, and the remainder usually can be killed by surface sterilization. Most of the surface microflora do not form tight associations with the plant tissue. Such associations can usually be found by visual inspection as a mosaic, de-colorization or localized necrosis on the surface of the explant.
An alternative for obtaining uncontaminated explants is to take explants from seedlings which are aseptically grown from surface-sterilized seeds. The hard surface of the seed is less permeable to penetration of harsh surface sterilizing agents, such as hypochlorite, so the acceptable conditions of sterilization used for seeds can be much more stringent than for vegetative tissues.

*[edit] Applications*

Plant tissue culture is used widely in plant science; it also has a number of commercial applications. Applications include:


Micropropagation is widely used in forestry and in floriculture. Micropropagation can also be used to conserve rare or endangered plant species.
A plant breeder may use tissue culture to screen cells rather than plants for advantageous characters, e.g. herbicide resistance/tolerance.
Large-scale growth of plant cells in liquid culture inside bioreactors as a source of secondary products, like recombinant proteins used as biopharmaceuticals.
To cross distantly related species by protoplast fusion and regeneration of the novel hybrid.
To cross-pollinate distantly related species and then tissue culture the resulting embryo which would otherwise normally die (Embryo Rescue).
For production of doubled monoploid (dihaploid) plants from haploid cultures to achieve homozygous lines more rapidly in breeding programmes, usually by treatment with colchicine which causes doubling of the chromosome number.
As a tissue for transformation, followed by either short-term testing of genetic constructs or regeneration of transgenic plants.
Certain techniques such as meristem tip culture can be used to produce clean plant material from virused stock, such as potatoes and many species of soft fruit.
 

micropropagation using meristem and shoot culture to produce large numbers of identical individuals
screening programmes of cells, rather than plants for advantageous characters
large-scale growth of plant cells in liquid culture as a source of secondary products
crossing distantly related species by protoplast fusion and regeneration of the novel hybrid
as a tissue for transformation, followed by either short-term testing of genetic constructs or regeneration of transgenic plants


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 26, 2009)

Problem with that is a seed is a mystery.. Only nice female plants are worth cloning.. Otherwise just do a seed crop..


----------



## brownhornet685 (Aug 27, 2009)

I use 5 gallon only on my autos and get 4-8oz every time.


----------



## smppro (Aug 27, 2009)

brownhornet685 said:


> I use 5 gallon only on my autos and get 4-8oz every time.


but not per plant


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 27, 2009)

brownhornet685 said:


> I use 5 gallon only on my autos and get 4-8oz every time.


Dry your weed, you'll find it smokes alot better..


----------



## camillo (Mar 5, 2014)

Johnboh said:


> I imagine it would be a huge waste of time, but couldnt you clone an auto flower (rudy) using tissue culture practices.I imagine that just using rudy seeds would be the way to go over tissue culturePlant tissue culture relies on the fact that many plant cells have the ability to regenerate a whole plant (totipotency). Single cells, plant cells without cell walls (protoplasts), pieces of leaves, or (less commonly) roots can often be used to generate a new plant on culture media given the required nutrients and plant hormones. *Contents* [hide]
> 
> 1 Techniques
> 2 Choice of explant
> ...


Right!!I'll immediately go to the hardware store and i',ll build my own lab!!Rofl


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 11, 2014)

camillo said:


> Right!!I'll immediately go to the hardware store and i',ll build my own lab!!Rofl


My first thought as well. But still, a fascinating read.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Mar 12, 2014)

brownhornet685 said:


> I use 5 gallon only on my autos and get 4-8oz every time.





smppro said:


> but not per plant





born2killspam said:


> Dry your weed, you'll find it smokes alot better..


[video=youtube;_bIbGxFMZGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bIbGxFMZGo[/video]

Close enough...


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 14, 2014)

NotMine said:


> its quicker to grow from seed thats the whole point yes it will flower at the same time as the mother you waste time trying to grow roots and the longer light period gives buds more time to grow than non auto flowering strains why waste your time


exactly !


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

Holy Grail 888 said:


> exactly !


 umm id rather be able to veg jus a little longer say 6 weeks and have 3/4 a lb like this fuck autos lol


----------



## larrybobkins (May 21, 2014)

still 4 weeks of flower 2 go


----------



## JointOperation (Jun 9, 2014)

u can clone autos.. but it aint worth it.. if u would just spread out the plant LST.. ud harvest more weight from a single plant .. then from all the clones ud take.. so its not worth it.. the entire point of autos is to grow mad seeds.. and pull an early harvest outside.. indoors its not worth the electricity.. there great for people with limited window of good weather.. to avoid mold.. and u can run 2-3 harvests outdoors a season in some areas even more. 

if anything.. grab some other auto seeds.. and just make seeeds and keep breeding to find the best yielding and potent best smelling all around keepers in your seeds.. and eventually you will have a bunch of seeds of some amazing auto that does great in your area.. and u can pull off mad harvest. and plant them anywere kuz they dont grow huge.


----------

